# 2003 Sentra SE-R Spec V... has aux audio input?



## tripclaw (Dec 30, 2005)

I've searched here and haven't found any specific info on it, does anyone know if the 2003 SE-R with the standard stereo (not the rockford fosgate option  the one with the subwoofer and tweeters) has any *aux input jacks* on the back of it? It would save me the trouble of taking out the stereo and checking if you could answer  

I wanna hook up a sirius radio, and i'm hoping I don't need to buy a new head unit to do so.


----------

